# Michael Phelps suspended for three months



## Joab (Feb 6, 2009)

Michael Phelps was suspended for three months from competiitive swimming as a result of a photograph showing Phelps smoking marijuana from a water pipe or "bong", although he will be able to compete in the upcoming world championships and plans to compete in the world championships after his three month suspension is over. Phelps has also lost his Wheaties endorsement and the Sheriff's office is investigating his toking. Is all this just? Phelps has repeatedly apologized for his illegal actions.

Well, Phelps got caught, he did something many 21 year old males would do in his position, but he did get caught. Wheaties has a public image to consider, a lot of families with children buy Wheaties. His three month suspension is rather token, it won't really hurt him at all. I think the Sheriff's office is going overboard, and I think the case will be difficult to prosecute, he is no longer in possession. I think we should forgive Phelps and go one, nobody's perfect, he merely got caught. What do you think? All opinons appreciated, and no, I don't like recreational use of drugs, and I do think what Phelps did was wrong, but I'm pro forgiveness. There are worse things in life that can be done, he isn't an axe murderer or something, let's put this in perspective. He's a young man, young guys make mistakes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 6, 2009)

O' how the mighty hath fallen


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2009)

Ridiculous. Stop protecting from a kid who may have tried weed at some point.

I wonder if Wheaties is just trying to get out of an expensive contract in a down economy?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 6, 2009)

You'd think that Michael Phelps hitting the bong would be a great way to show consumers how to "eat their Wheaties" more.

Economy be damned!


----------



## Brian King (Feb 6, 2009)

For all actions there are reactions. For bad and stupid actions the reactions are often bad and stupid. In this case he screwed up badly and there should be consequences for his actions. He has been paid and accepted perhaps millions of dollars as a role model for young people, he has profited by his clean cut looks and behavior. He decided to roll in the mud and was caught doing so. Is he being held to a higher standard, yup I think so. I also think deservedly so. He has accepted payment for representing those higher standards then decided to toss his reputation. He is in breach of contract and besides losing the endorsements may also wind up in court being sued for damages for that breach. I often cry foul when the rich and the privileged get away with things that the normal everyday person could never get away with doing. I can cry no less when the rich and the privileged happen to be somebody I admire. It is sad that this young man seems to be on a path of self destruction and addictions that so many who achieve fame and fortune seem destined to be on. Perhaps that picture saved him tons of misfortune or early death if he can learn from by mistakes. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## KELLYG (Feb 6, 2009)

Michael can say that he hit it but did not inhale. This defense has  been used before!!!  lol


----------



## zDom (Feb 6, 2009)

Smoking pot is bad! Winners don't do drugs! He will never amount to anything and will not reach his full poten...er wait ..

Phelps?

Er.. 

Um..

ahhhhhh.....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 6, 2009)

zDom said:


> Smoking pot is bad! Winners don't do drugs! He will never amount to anything and will not reach his full poten...er wait ..
> 
> Phelps?
> 
> ...



Just ask Ross Rebagliati...

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=M1ARTM0011527


----------



## seasoned (Feb 6, 2009)

Funny how things work out. He had the chance to be a hero, and show that hard work pays off, now he will be an example of what happens when you get caught doing stupid things. Either way he made an excellent point.


----------



## sjansen (Feb 6, 2009)

Was Clinton suspended. Oh wait, he didn't inhale.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 6, 2009)

i think the world has much, much bigger problems than a swimmer smoking pot.  when they get steroids out of the olympics they can start focusing on a 20 some year old kid taking a bong hit.

jf


----------

